# Thieves at Mission Tejas



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Already posted in the TTMB thread but had Yeti cooler and two camp chairs stolen in the middle of the night from our camp site at Mission Tejas state Park this weekend. Beware. Lock up your stuff. Very disappointing. Never had this happen while camping.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes, saw the other thread too. Sorry to hear that man. That happened to our group at Sommerville Memorial day weekend. What is next, security cams on our campers and boats? Just have to do like you said, put everything up and lock it up. Keep on rollin and see ya down the road at a camp someday.


----------

